# 1958 Evinrude Lighttwin 3 no spark help



## 63Monark (Jul 25, 2016)

I was going through a friends barn and found this motor and we began to tinker with it we decided to test spark first and pulled the spark plug out and with it still on the wire we held it against the block no spark the compression is good and we assume its getting fuel is the another way to test for spark i really want to get this thing to run or should we stop while were ahead and not waste time. sorry for bad quality pictures.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, first off its not a "lightning", its a LIghtwin. 
Second, with a good barn find like that chances are you will need to change out the coils and condensers bare minimum. 
Water pump impeller will need to be changed out due to age. 
The engine will need to be run on no less than a 24:1 mixture, probably after purchasing an OEM rebuild kit for the carb. The OEM kit will have the float. Your old float will be cork and probably shot. 
Gear oil change should happen as well. 
They are excellent running engines and you can idle them down to almost nothing. Quiet and smooth compared to today's single cylinder competitors.


----------



## 63Monark (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok thank I could barely read the cowl and it looked like lightning to me where is the best place online to order these parts from?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2016)

Marineengine.com is one place that sells OEM parts online. 
My first recommendation however is to support your local Evinrude dealer if possible. You may need him some day! 
If you start thinking of using non OEM parts because they are cheaper you will find exactly that. Carb kits are not complete,
points sets do not line up, and impellers often do not fit correctly.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 25, 2016)

What Pappy said.

You're gonna fall in love with the motor.






Have fun, be safe.


----------



## 63Monark (Jul 26, 2016)

Are these motors easy to work on ive never really dug to far into these motors I have basic know how on some stuff but I don't want to dig my self into a hole I can't get out of I'm thinking of buying this motor better than letting it rust for the next 20 years

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2016)

It is probably one of the best "starter" engines to learn on ever built. How's that?
Warning, may become an addiction! 
That Lightwin, if done correctly, will literally idle slow enough that you can put your finger on the flywheel and let it turn with it. Of course not recommended.....


----------



## Kismet (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's a link to a series of How-to articles a guy went to a fair amount of trouble and detail to explain.

Should be of some use to you.

https://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Evinrude%203%20HP%20Lightwin%20Outboard%20Boat%20Motor/default.htm

https://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Default.htm

There's a whole section on the 3 hp Evinrude/Johnson motors.

have fun, be safe.


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 27, 2016)

dang now I want one of these!

I have no real use for one but I want one LOL


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> dang now I want one of these!
> 
> I have no real use for one but I want one LOL



I said that around 50 engines ago.....................


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm looking at one of these what kinda compression numbers should i expect to see? Thanks!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A W (Jul 30, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> dang now I want one of these!
> 
> I have no real use for one but I want one LOL



Perchjerker
I have two of these, though mine are Johnsons.
I put one on my 16' jon boat on one of the smaller 
lakes we fish on. It's a lot of fun and gets some looks.

Steve A W


----------



## Kismet (Aug 2, 2016)

Texas Prowler said:


> I'm looking at one of these what kinda compression numbers should i expect to see? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk




I did a Google search for you:

https://cse.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-3790994110577154%3Agorh5iloqi2&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Evinrude+3+HP+Lightwin+compression&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=Evinrude%203%20HP%20Lightwin%20compression&gsc.page=1

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------

